# Revue Benyar Milgauss Automatique



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue sur la montre hommage *Benyar Milgauss Automatique*.

Pas de surprise on est dans la chinoiserie telle qu'on la connait


----------

